# DRY CREEK SUPER PREMIUM PELLETS



## jcataba (Nov 3, 2011)

I was at my pellet store last Saturday and was picking up 10 bags of Barefoot Pellets to mix with some old New England pellets I had when I was told Dry Creek had this new Super Premium Pellet and was told they were alot better then the previous Dry Creek. Well I got 2 bags and burned them after a thorough cleaning starting Sunday. I have to say I was really impressed. I don't have a thermometer but I have been burning pellets for 4+ years and I think I like these better then the Barefoot. My all time favorites are Countryboy and Hammers with Barefoot a close third of the ones I've burned so far. I think these are right up there with my favorites. They burn really hot and the ash is low. Has anyone else tried these yet? I hope Jay gets to test these so I can see a real comparison.


----------



## jtakeman (Nov 3, 2011)

I'll keep an eye out for them ;-)


----------



## teddy1971 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bogey said:
			
		

> I was at my pellet store last Saturday and was picking up 10 bags of Barefoot Pellets to mix with some old New England pellets I had when I was told Dry Creek had this new Super Premium Pellet and was told they were alot better then the previous Dry Creek. Well I got 2 bags and burned them after a thorough cleaning starting Sunday. I have to say I was really impressed. I don't have a thermometer but I have been burning pellets for 4+ years and I think I like these better then the Barefoot. My all time favorites are Countryboy and Hammers with Barefoot a close third of the ones I've burned so far. I think these are right up there with my favorites. They burn really hot and the ash is low. Has anyone else tried these yet? I hope Jay gets to test these so I can see a real comparison.



I'm located in Orange county NY. Where is your store located. I would like to try out the Premium Dry Creek Pellets. I've used them in the past and like the Pre-to-logs from HD much more. I used Barefoot last year but the cheapest I could find was $270 per ton delivered where as I received 3 tons of Prestologs from HD for $660 delivered. I would like to get one more ton but am debating whether to get 1 ton of barefoot or 1 ton of Lignetics from my local store (Lignetics $250 delivered). I wouldn't mind going with the Dry Creek if there are as good or better than Barefoot and cost less.


----------



## jcataba (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry Teddy I'm located in Steuben County. The store I'm buying from is in Corning NY ( ABV Paintball). I think that's a long haul from you. In fact I stopped by today and scored another 15 bags. The Dry Creek Super Premium say Hardwood as opposed to a blend on the regular ones. Right now they are 250.00 a ton but the owner of the store said in May he will more then likely have an early buy deal. These are the same price as the Barefoot he sells also.


----------



## PJPellet (Nov 3, 2011)

Bogey said:
			
		

> Sorry Teddy I'm located in Steuben County. The store I'm buying from is in Corning NY ( ABV Paintball). I think that's a long haul from you. In fact I stopped by today and scored another 15 bags. The Dry Creek Super Premium say Hardwood as opposed to a blend on the regular ones. Right now they are 250.00 a ton but the owner of the store said in May he will more then likely have an early buy deal. These are the same price as the Barefoot he sells also.



Hey Bogey I live up near Wayland.  Nice to find a "local" on the forum!


----------



## jcataba (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey PJ, I was just up your way a few months ago going to dinner w/son to Conesus Inn. Years ago I worked up your way for a few years.


----------



## Nickolai (Feb 11, 2012)

Just picked up 10 bags of Dry Creek from a guy I met on WETT Code Compliance course. He buys them by the truck load and sells them for a little over $5 a bag. It's a bit more than I pay at Canadian Tire or TSC but the quality is second to none in the pellets I've tried. 

Minimal fines, great heat and a lot less ash buildup than the Canawicks. My stove has never run better!


----------



## woodsman23 (Feb 12, 2012)

dry creek is 12 miles from me.


----------



## Nickolai (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you use them?


----------



## PA_Clinker (Feb 12, 2012)

My local fireplace shop used to carry Dry Creek pellets years ago. I thought Dry Creek Products went under or were bought out by someone a while back? It was always a great burning pellet though.


----------



## Nickolai (Feb 12, 2012)

Says they're in PA and NY and the site says they've been at it awhile so not sure. 

Burning them right now, think I found my pellet.


----------



## imacman (Feb 12, 2012)

The parent company that owns PA Pellets (BioMaxx Inc.) bought out Dry Creek.  They will still be made in Arcade, NY, but under new management.

Hopefully, the same people will run the plant, as PA Pellets are NOT very good.


----------

